# Leider wieder ein Fischotter



## FunGod (16. Feb. 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde. Das ahr 2015 ist noch ganz jung aber trozdem geht der Ärger mit den Otter wieder los. Im letzten Jahr habe ich leider schon ein großteil meiner Koi verloren. Und als ich gestern am Teich nach den rechten geschaut habe sind mir wieder große Löchen im Netzt aufgefallen. Zum Glück dieses mal ohne Opfer.
Ich weiß ihr haltet nicht viel vom Stromzaun, aber was kann noch helfen?

Danke schon mal für antworten.


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Feb. 2015)

Wenn es darum geht, deine Fische zu schützen ist ein Stromzaun schon angebracht. Die Stromschäge töten ja nicht, sondern vertreiben nur. 
Die Stromstärke läßt sich ja einstellen und für einen empfindlichen Fischotter sind sicherlich geringe Ströme ausreichend.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Meine Antwort wird sicherlich nicht allen gefallen aber dazu stehe ich.


----------



## FunGod (16. Feb. 2015)

Kann mir jemand ein Gerät empfehlen?


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Feb. 2015)

Da dur einen Otter und keine Pferde/Kühe stoppen willst, würde ich dir einen Zaun für Hunde/Katzen empfehlen.
Die haben nicht soviel Bums und reichen garantiert, den Otter zu verschrecken.
Persöliche Erfahrung kann ich dir da aber nicht zuteil werden lassen. Schau einfach mal bei Ama** , 1,2,3 oder einfach im Netz.
Gibt da viele Angebote auch mit Bewertungen.
Hier noch ein Link zu einem Anbieter von Fischotterzäunen mit guten Infos zum Thema:
http://www.weidezaun.info/Information/Fischotterzaun/Fischotterzaun.htm

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## laolamia (16. Feb. 2015)

hier gibt es infos

wo kommen die denn her? habt ihr teiche in der nachbarschaft?

gruss marco


----------



## FunGod (16. Feb. 2015)

Hier wurden wieder Tiere angesiedelt. Haben mehrere Teiche in der Nachbarschaft


----------



## der_odo (17. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

ohne Strom wirst du der Lage nicht heer. Zäune etc... sind ein Kinderspiel für Otter oder du musst dein ganzes Grundstück hermetisch mit Zäunen/Toren absichern.
Da ist ein Stromzaun um den Teich die einfachste und günstigste Lösung, wenn auch nicht die allerschönste...

Ich würde aber 2 stromführende Leitungen in 2 Höhen setzen. Nicht, dass der Otter rüber hopst oder unten durch kriecht. Kostet vielleicht 100€ mehr, bringt aber sicherlich mehr.
Außerdem würde ich den Zaun via Trafo an die Steckdose anschließen. Sonst musst du regelmäßig die Akkus laden.


----------



## FunGod (17. Feb. 2015)

Hallo. Dachte auch an mindestens zwei litzen. Welche Größe an weidezaungerät werde ich benötigen? Will das ding ja nicht unbedingt grillen. Obwohl ich langsam schon großen hass habe. Hatte mich schon einmal mit ihn angelegt. Allso gartenschlauch und Wasser hilft nicht^^


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Feb. 2015)

Moin,

die Frage der Größe des Geräts sowie unterschiedliche Installationsarten der Litzen sind in dem von mir gezeigtem Link beschrieben. 
Ich fand die Informationen dort gerade in Bezug auf Fischotter sehr detailliert.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## FunGod (17. Feb. 2015)

Ja habe es gelesen. Aber Erfahrungsberichte sind mir immer lieber als verkaufsseiten. Händler möchten natürlich immer gerne verkaufen. Oder sagt ihr das alles dort richtig ist? Dann halte ich mich gerne daran.


----------



## Tanny (17. Feb. 2015)

Hallo FunGod, 

bei der Auswahl der Stärke des Weidezaungerätes geht es in erster Linie darum, 
ob Du das Gerät mit Akku oder Netz betreiben willst (ersteres ist mobiler einsetzbar, 
beim 2. musst Du keine Akkus wechseln (wobei ein Akku i.d.R. eine Weidesaison hält)

und - viel wichtiger: 

Die Stärke solltest Du von der Zaunlänge und vor allem vom Bewuchs abhängig machen. 

Hast Du keinen Bewuchs, der in den Zaun rein wächst, bzw. kannst ihn problemlos kurz halten, 
dann reicht ein schwächeres Gerät. 

Andernfalls würd ich Dir dringend raten, ein stärkeres Gerät zu wählen, welches für Zäune *mit *Bewuchs angeboten wird. 

Das hat den Vorteil, dass reinwachsende Pflanzen (z.B. Brennessel)  i.d.R. an der Stelle kaputt gehen 
und der Zaun weiterhin seine Leistung behält. 

Es ist extrem mühselig, wenn man die Zaunleistung alle paar Tage verliert, 
nur weil wieder eine Pflanze reingewachsen ist. 

Du wirst den Otter auch mit dem stärksten Weidezaungerät nicht "grillen".....sonst würden bei 
Rinder- und Pferdehaltern alle __ Nase lang Kleintiere tot unter den Zäunen liegen....

Sinnvoll ist es, wenn Du Dir den Zaun zulegst, gleich für ein paar Euronen ein Weidezaunprüfgerät mit 
zu bestellen. 

Es ist sehr nervig, die Leistungsfähigkeit des Zaunes immer durch Anfassen zu überprüfen 

z.B. hier findest Du eine große AUswahl an unterschiedlichen Geräten: 

http://www.weidezaun.info/weidezaun...räte/weidezaungeräte&amktid=22249721594649767

und da ein Gerät, was vielleicht in Frage kommen könnte: 

http://www.weidezaun.info/weidezaun...230v/230v_weidezaungeraet_nv_5500_i2_49_0.htm

LG
Kirstin


----------



## FunGod (17. Feb. 2015)

Das ist eine schöne Beschreibung. Danke dir Kristin. Was passiert wenn ausversehen eine litze ins Wasser kommt. Ein FI ist natürlich davor geschalten?


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Feb. 2015)

Ich kenne den Händler zwar nicht persönlich, aber die gemachten Aussagen sind m.E. alle stimmig.
Ich würde aber nicht ein so starkes Gerät nehmen, da du die unterste Litze bodennah anbringen musst und du somit Gefahr läufst, Amphibien, die auf dem
Weg zum Teich sind, zu grillen.
Ich würde mich da eher an die Empfehlung des Verkaufers zum Gerät
http://www.weidezaun.info/weidezaun..._nv_1100_-_230v_elektrozaungeraet_i2_40_0.htm
entscheiden.
Da wirst du aber, wie Kirstin geschrieben hat, schon aufpassen müssen, dass da keine Gräser/Sträucher den Zaun berühren.
Aber eventuell ist das ja bei dir vor Ort kein Problem, da du dort kein hochwachsendes Gas hast.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (17. Feb. 2015)

FunGod schrieb:


> Das ist eine schöne Beschreibung. Danke dir Kristin. Was passiert wenn ausversehen eine litze ins Wasser kommt. Ein FI ist natürlich davor geschalten?



...dann hast Du definitiv kein Strom mehr auf der Litze und wenn Du ins Wasser fasst, ist die Herzrythmusmassage konstenlos....

Eigentlich dürfte es den Fischen nicht schaden, aber da kannst Du ja sicherheitshalber noch mal bei einem Hersteller nachfragen.

ich habe ja eine stromführende Litze quer über meine Tümpel geführt.
Die hängt am Hausnetz und das gerät ist für Zäune bis 50 km und sehr starken Bewuchs ausgelegt. (10000 V)

Die Litze war schon mal gerissen und hing dann in einem der Tümpel.
Tote Wasserbewohner konnte ich anschließend nicht ausmachen.

Aber wie gesagt, DAS würde ich noch mal nachfragen.

Ansonsten macht es ja vielleicht auch Sinn, den Zaun etwas großzügiger
um den Teich zu ziehen - dann hast Du kein "ins Wasser fall" Risiko

Du könntest das auch mit einer Steinkante kombinieren z.B.

ein Ziegelsteinring um den Teich und zwischen jedem 3. oder 4. Stein einen 2 - 3 Finger breiten Spalt lassen.
Ca. 2-3 Finger breit über den Ziegeln verläuft die Litze.
Dann hast Du zuverlässig stromfreie Durchlässe für Amphibien, genug Abstand zum Wasser und eine
gute Sichthöhe der Litze, so dass man problemlos drüber steigen kann und nicht versehendlich rein rennt.

Theoretisch kann man am Teichzugang auch noch einen Griff in den Zaun bauen, so dass man ihn problemlos
öffnen kann (und offen lassen kann), solange man sich am Teich aufhält.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Feb. 2015)

So wie ich es gehört habe gibt es auch Förderungen für Otterschutzanlagen. Ist aber schon eine weile her und sicher auch regional abhänig. 

Es geht darum die Otter zu schützen in seinem natürlichen Revier und vom Menschen/ dessen Teich fern zu halten.


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Eigentlich dürfte es den Fischen nicht schaden,


Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben wollen. Wir hatten schon mal den Fall, dass die Kombination Weideschutzzaun-Wasser ein Tier umgebracht hat. Das kann es bei allem Verständnis für den Fischhalter nicht sein.


----------



## Tanny (17. Feb. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon mal den Fall, dass die Kombination Weideschutzzaun-Wasser ein Tier umgebracht hat.


...das wäre natürlich dramatisch 

War das mit einem zugelassenen und fachgerecht (besonders hinsichtlich Erdung) montierten Weidezaungerät?

Das wundert mich dann gewaltig. 
Eigentlich sind die Geräte da doppelt und dreifach gesichert und
verfügen auch selbst über eine zusätzliche Sicherung.

Auch bei Weidezäunen ohne Teich hat man ja häufiger mal Wasserkontakt - sei es nun, dass bei Regen reingewachsene
Pflanzen den Zaun dauerbewässern oder dass der Zaun irgendwo runter ist und dann im angrenzenden Graben hängt.

Ich habe da noch nie Schäden bei Mensch oder Tier beobachten können.

Ich weiss allerdings sowohl von einigen Bauern als auch von dem Elektrotechniker, der mir mein Gerät ans Hausnetz
angeschlossen hat, dass es haaresträubend sei, wie nachlässig oft (auch bei den Akkubatterie-Geräten) mit der Montage der
Erdung umgegangen wird.....und das soll angeblich nicht ungefährlich sein - ist aber reines Hörensagen, denn ich kenne mich mit
Elektro gar nicht aus.

Ich habe die Steckdose, an der das Weidezaungerät sitzt zusammen mit 2 weiteren Stallsteckdosen und der Stallbeleuchtung
auf Anraten des Elektrikers zusätzlich durch einen separaten
FI Schalter absichern lassen - der ist allerdings noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> FI Schalter absichern lassen - der ist allerdings noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen


Zum Glück ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2015)

Servus FunGod (Vorname wäre schön)

Gibt es ein Bild vom Teich und den Gegebenheiten ...
Vielleicht auch vom Loch im Netz ?

Liegt der Teich in deinem Garten mit einem Zaun rundum oder in einem ungezäunten Stück Brachland?
Denke eher zweiteres, da ich vermute das der Fischotter nicht in besiedeltes Gebiet zur Nahrungssuche eindringt.
Weiß aber net wie die Otter so "Ticken" ...

Bei deiner __ Hel-X suche schreibst du von 5 ca. 15cm großen Koi. Sind noch einige hinzugekommen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## FunGod (17. Feb. 2015)

Oh mist merke gerade wie unhöflich ich bin. Ich bin Martin. Der teich ist hintern Haus im Garten. Ist ein Neubau gebiet voller Einfamilienhäuser. Bild mache ich morgen im hellen gerne für euch. Zur Zeit sind es leider nur noch 5 koi mit ca 25cm und 1 stör 30 cm.


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2015)

Danke Martin für dein Statement 

Bin schon morgen auf die Bilder gespannt 

Noch eine Frage: Gibt es zwischen den Grundstücken Zäune ?
Oder sind da nur Hecken gepflanzt ... aber das sehe ich eh morgen auf den Bildern 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## laolamia (17. Feb. 2015)

ungewoehnlich ein otter in so einem gebiet.
bist aber sicher?

gruss marco


----------



## FunGod (17. Feb. 2015)

Ja er stand genau vor mir. Hatte ihn beim wildern in der nacht erwischt. Vor schreck hat er sich im Netz verfangen. Und er war nicht sehr nett. Haben ein ein paar pflanzen an der Grenze zu den Nachbarn.


----------

